# Lionel Standard Gauge #33 Help



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

In January at a train show I bought a Lionel #33 Standard Gauge train and got the missing parts for it, seen in my avatar. It used to run slowly, but I just lubricated it and it runs a little faster now. My question is though, how many volts does it take? I'm using the 20v sockets on the Lionel KW, and I'm wondering if that's the 33's top speed or not. I read some old ones take 25v, so how many volts does the Lionel Standard Gauge #33 take? Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, some of the old transformers did go up to 24-25 volts, so it's possible that top speed might require a couple more volts.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks, hopefully the KW is underestimating the voltage. Unfortunately the 33 is one of the older trains so it might take 25, but if I'm right they made a lot of them and made them more affordable so maybe they made them take less voltage too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, more voltage isn't necessarily more expensive, just a different transformer design. I know that some of the G-scale stuff requires more power, and I'd expect the standard gauge to do so as well. I've worked on a few of the MTH standard gauge locomotives, they take some oomph to get them going.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I asked someone at Merchant's Square and he said my KW should be enough for a Standard Gauge train, so it might be the brushes. I already oiled it, I might try cleaning the wheels and the pickup, but is there any way I can clean the brushes without taking them apart? I don't want to risk them completely falling apart if I open those. Can I use a Q-Tip and gently brush off the bottom of the brushes? Is there a tool that measures the maximum power it takes?
I also got two matching passenger cars for it, I think they were in the same set (Sadly not the end car, just two regular cars, so it's still incomplete), so now it can be even harder to get going :laugh:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll try running it more often, hopefully that will work the gunk out of the mechanics and rub the dirt off the contact. I hope I don't have to buy a 25 volt transformer and I can just use the KW...


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I might take a video so you know how it's running. It's certainly running, just slowly, so I don't think the motor's shorted or burnt out. I might add some pics of the bottom too because chances are :ttiwwop: (Yes! Finally got to use this smiley!)


----------

